# I think I'm getting the hang



## TellicoTurning (Jan 27, 2007)

of this peppermill stuff.  Here are a few I'm working on.. 
First is a Crush Grind style, Silver Maple with Walnut inserts.. it's about 11.5 inches tall.  Still have to finish the drilling on this one... my extension is too long for the lathe bed.. 





This is standard 6" peppermill.. Silver Maple and Bloodwood.




This is a standard 6" .. Spalted Honey Locust 




This is a standard 8" .. Ambrosia Maple


----------



## Hiram33 (Jan 28, 2007)

supper peppermill. do you drill first before you turn


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 28, 2007)

No, I turn the shape first... then drill.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice work on your peppermills!  I was wondering if the inside is lined, or are there any health concerns with different types of wood?


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice work, I really like the Spalted Honey Locust.


----------



## angboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice. I especially like the first one- nice piece of wood, good job on the walnut inserts, and nice shiny finish!


----------



## pete00 (Jan 28, 2007)

liking the first one bestest...


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice work!

*cough*picture tutorial*cough*we want a picture tutorial*cough* []


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 28, 2007)

Chuck,

I would be a little worried about using spalted wood.  Unless you are putting some kind of sealant on the inside of the peppermill.

MIGHT affect the peppercorns.

Or, at least someone may SAY they got sick from using pepper from it.[][][]
FWIW


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice peppermills.  I like the first one best.  I like the added length.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 28, 2007)

Ed,
I'm not sure about the spalted woods, but to be safe, I will be sealing the inside of the mill.  The honey locust is finished except for sealing the inside and permanently attaching the grinder... they are held in with screws.. 

Scott,
I'll try to put together a tutorial as soon as I can..


----------



## rovercat (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice. I would pick the Spalted Honey Locust. I have not attempted those yet but will. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 31, 2007)

Definite improvement.  I'm liking your shapes more.  That spalted locust is gorgeous.  
Rob


----------



## beathard (Feb 1, 2007)

Love the Honey Locust!


----------

